# Binky Booked in



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Poor baby is being spayed (lapro style) on 3rd January...happy new year


----------



## Von (Nov 1, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> Poor baby is being spayed (lapro style) on 3rd January...happy new year


Start the year as you mean to go on I say


----------



## karen pearce (Nov 1, 2011)

Eden is being spayed on monday(10th) lapro. She will be 16 months.


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

awww, miss Binky will be fine, you'll see x


----------



## Toffin (Aug 8, 2012)

Our Polly is being spayed (keyhole as well) on 21st Jan. We're hoping to sneak in before her first season...

Toffin
x


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

All the baby puppies are growing up! Doesn't time go quickly.
I'm sure all your girls will be fine - try not to worry too much.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ah I'm sure all the little ladies will be fine 

I think the Laparoscopic approach is definitely the way to go now... I wish I had had it done for Molly.

Anyway, she's grand now... As will Binky and the girls be 

xxx


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Yes it is funny how it is one big cycle!
Pleased that Molly is all fine now Mairi


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Carley goes tomorrow . . I'm a bundle of nerves . . just posted a thread on it.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

Aw bless you Nanci I would've exactly the same! I am sure Carley will be totally fine.
And PS I would have blubbed too! :hug:


----------

